# Wind Farms



## FastTrax (Sep 24, 2020)

www.awea.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wind_farm


----------



## Keesha (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 29, 2020)

We have several wind farms in this area.  It surprised me when I went looking for these pictures that the one nearest to my home went up in 2002.  It's interesting to me that in this area some of the wind farms coexist with the Amish in the more remote hardscrabble farming areas.









I would like to see a resurgence of the old individual turbines that local farmers used to provide electricity, pump water, etc...


----------



## Keesha (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Sep 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 124926
> View attachment 124927View attachment 124928





Aunt Bea said:


> We have several wind farms in this area.  It surprised me when I went looking for these pictures that the one nearest to my home went up in 2002.  It's interesting to me that in this area some of the wind farms coexist with the Amish in the more remote hardscrabble farming areas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Keesha and Aunt Bea I never realized just how tall these things are. Can you actually hear these things spinning around?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 29, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Hey Keesha and Aunt Bea I never realized just how tall these things are. Can you actually hear these things spinning around?


Yes! Vaguely.


----------



## Jules (Sep 29, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would like to see a resurgence of the old individual turbines that local farmers used to provide electricity, pump water, etc...



Forgot about those.

Maybe they don’t produce enough power for today’s modern farms.

Many decades ago I lived a back-to-the-land lifestyle.  We had a small windmill on the roof.  It was mostly stable, but every so often the brakes had to be pulled hard to stop it from lifting off the roof.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2020)

Nobody wants to look at  field of them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 29, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Hey Keesha and Aunt Bea I never realized just how tall these things are. Can you actually hear these things spinning around?


Sometimes you can hear the whoosh whoosh as they turn.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 29, 2020)

*


Aunt Bea said:


> Sometimes you can hear the whoosh whoosh as they turn.



Oh man, that's not good.


----------

